# Custom Soundscapes



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I am an Audio Engineer who loves to haunt and provide my skills to the haunting community. I am willing to do custom soundscapes for your haunt. Let me know what you are wanting and I will see what I can do.

A sample of my work can be found in this post. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=858528#post858528
You can also message Acererak if you want to ask about the quality of my product.


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Can I ask you a fairly simple question about sound? I found some cool 3D audio, and loved the way the sound would go from side to side (so to speak). That was using headphones, of course. Is replicating that sort of thing as simple as running two speakers, one on each side? If so, would something simple (like computer speakers) work for that effect? I doubt I'll do much with it this year, but I eventually want to have cohesive audio for my whole yard (supplemented by situation-specific sound effects at various props/scenes).

Thanks for letting us pick your brain! 

Ok, on that note, one more question: any killer Audacity tips you can think of? Thanks again, and cheers!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*From what you are telling me, if you are getting a panning effect (L/R) with headphones from your 3D sound source, you will get the same effect if you are using a stereo set up. It doesn't matter if you are daisy chaining through a stereo unit or a set of desktop speakers. As long as the amplifying unit sees the signal as stereo and it's output is set to stereo, you should get what you are looking for. A true 3D or Surround Sound set up would require a Surround capable amplifier and multiple speakers. Some of my programs are capable of doing surround sound files, I just haven't messed with them yet, as there has been no need for it. I hope to be able to provide this in the future if enough people ask for it.

I can help you with your individual prop SFX when you are ready.

I do not use Audacity, sorry.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very kind of you to offer to help, FB. Am I correct that you aren't charging for this service?


----------



## Longmont Haunt (Jul 26, 2016)

Awesome, thank you! I've never had more than a theoretical understanding of that sort of thing, but that makes a lot of sense! I think I'm thinking the simple side to side stereo thing, since our yard is pretty small, but I definitely plan to incorporate a real 3D thing once we get to the point of a little walkthrough!

Thanks again and cheers!


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Very kind of you to offer to help, FB. Am I correct that you aren't charging for this service?


*Roxy, I can't advertise on here or ask for payment. And as long as I am not overwhelmed or your requests are not too extravagant, I will not be charging. Now, if you like what I make and would like to give me a tip, I could give you my Paypal, but other than that, no charge. Some scenes take more time and effort than others and I hope everyone will be patient with my progress. I will try and keep you in the loop with your project. With Acererak, I sent samples for him to approve. This of course will lead to more time before I can get the final project done, but I believe you will be pleased with it. What do you have in mind?
*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not in need of a soundscape at the moment. I asked about charges so that it would be clear for anyone else looking for help.

If you do eventually end up working for pay, you can certainly post a thread in the Sponsor and Vendor forum advertising your services.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

For what its worth, I highly recommend FB's offer for soundscapes. I was lucky to meet him here on HF two years ago when I was stuck for some sound fx for my haunt and he totally bailed me out. His work is excellent and he's very good at accommodating your specific sound fx needs. For someone like me who isn't very sound savvy, its a big luxury to have someone else take care of that so I can focus on other parts of the haunt. Do yourself a favor and don`t wait until two or three days before Halloween!


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

Any chance you have done or could do some UFO sounds to be used while we are trick or treating. We have made a UFO that will fit over my sons wheelchair, and sounds would add a lot to it









Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

